# A new design from FlippinOut Slingshots?



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Jephroux sent me a pattern that he thought I might like to tinker with, so I gave it a go. I modified the handle a bit to make it lock your hand in place better and added some grooves to the forks for more consistent hand placement. It is a fun little shooter, very compact and very ergo. Very easy to shoot

I may consider adding this design to my product line and will gladly make these on a per order basis, as Jephroux has kindly offered the design to FlippinOut Slingshots. I want to know what you guys think....

Would this be a design my fellow enthusiasts would be interested in adding to their collection??

1.25" between the forks
.75" fork tips
4-5/8" overall height


----------



## Jack Ratt (Sep 18, 2011)

Very, very nice. Top design and top build


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

thats nice, i can tell by looking that it fits the hand great -- john


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have one from Jephreax that is similar in size and design and it is a very good shooter. You really jazzed it up nice and it looks like you made it more comfy than it already was. Looks great, too! I'd recommend that fork to anyoun who likes small forks.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

edited by me


----------



## Formidonis Noctu (May 1, 2011)

Super! love the kick to its tail, also reminds me of the contours of a mountain on a map.
Great stuff!


----------



## Ace (Oct 24, 2010)

They look great how much will one of these go for??? I would definitely love to see these in your product line!


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

It's a cool design and looks well done, but looks like the adopted child in the family.


----------



## shawnr5 (Feb 16, 2011)

Formidonis Noctu nailed the description. You could call it the "Topo."


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Nathan , exquisito.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Nathan , "Bravo"







,


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

First of all, I am one of your biggest fans and I respect your art and I am heavily inspired everyday by your art. now that i have kissed your ass....
ok I hope I am not castrated for this,
but I do not like it. 
Its not that I think that the design is no good, or non functional or something , because I can tell that it is, its that I have come to think of Flippinout slingshots as having this level of design mastery . This slingshot does not have that look of ultimate thought-out design. 
If i had a gun to my head, I would have to say this was my least favorite of your slingshots.
lol I had a lot more to say but i erased it, realizing i was driving a point home, that i had already made/.
I hope you know i am just being honest, and not mean or anything.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

One shot, one kill! Very nice one.


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

gamekeeper john said:


> thats nice, i can tell by looking that it fits the hand great -- john


I can't say it any better than this. I love the design, and would be interested in adding one to my collection.

Martin


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

shawnr5 said:


> First of all, I am one of your biggest fans and I respect your art and I am heavily inspired everyday by your art. now that i have kissed your ass....
> ok I hope I am not castrated for this,
> but I do not like it.
> Its not that I think that the design is no good, or non functional or something , because I can tell that it is, its that I have come to think of Flippinout slingshots as having this level of design mastery . This slingshot does not have that look of ultimate thought-out design.
> ...


Understood. I did not design it. I did craft it in my style though. It is a great shooter but not a FlippinOut original and never will be or ever would the attempt to advertise as such.

So many slingshots, so little time...


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Ace said:


> They look great how much will one of these go for??? I would definitely love to see these in your product line!


Send me a PM or email at [email protected]


----------



## jephroux (Dec 21, 2009)

JUST TO FLIPING COOL
I JUST SEEN THIS,,
FIRST AN FOR MOST ,,,
THANK YOU NATHAN

there is nothing i can top as far as words in whats describes nathan work
it is just that good ,,,

i was going to send him a finished frame
the more i thought about it a blank canvas to work with woul be more fun
for him to flip out on
i sent him a red oak blank frame an he fliped an sent it back
fliped to the max...
i havent got the chance to post it yet working 7days a week an 2or3 a night
leaves me little time to post ,,i will get pics a,s,a,p

on the frame itself
it is indeed a step child of sorts,, an yes bj a little thought as much as i could muster went in to it
mxred chuck had a frame at the time i thought was a good platform for a smaller slingshot i wonted
to try so it has some of him in it,,an he has the first in wallnut,, an my go to sling at the time was one i got from martin colman
the martin is still one of my go to its just got that feel,, so some of martin also went in to it

a small ergo that was as stable in the hand as a large frame but you could pockett with ease
is what i was going for ,,,
the first proto type went to bill ,dayhiker it is thiner an longer
there is another one of that jskeen has with tails that wrap over the fingers on the backside
that worked pretty well i think james has probly shot with itmore than me lol
i keep coming back to just the basic frame an it works ,,,
i also have scalloped one in a tribute chankee josh an that one went to jmp
i put the same grip on a e shot gripper which he has the only one
an i did a crazy one of with a duke fork
the grip works as simple as you need it or as complex as you wont it
i have also made one out of 1/2 multy with full hunter bands that a friend has
an its still going strong after who knows how much punishment ,,
but as our resedent slingshot gooroo an designer bj has been so kind in pointing out
IT ANT FOR EVERYBODY,,,thanks for so humbley pointing that out by the way bj
an no it is not your every day flipingout slingshot that is why i sent it to him

nathen is a true craftsman
AN AS SUCH IS READY WILLING AN MORE THAN ABLE TO MEET A CHALLANGE
i cant top anything that has been said allready about his work
but if you dont have a flipingout slingshot of anykind your missing out
nathan cant thank you enough


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I like the design jephroux. It looks "beefy" to me. Well done to jephroux and Nathan!


----------

